# Phal Jean-Pierre Zryd (fuscata X lindenii)



## bigleaf (Dec 21, 2010)

Phal Jean-Pierre Zryd 
(fuscata X lindenii)

Wow..I love this. It's cute. Pleasantly surprise that lindenii influence came thru very well. Got this at Carter and Holmes.












Compared to one that is more spotted on Alain's page here
http://www.phals.net/lindenii/JeanPierreZryd.html


----------



## Shiva (Dec 21, 2010)

Cute as a bug in a rug, as an old australian friend used to say.


----------



## Jorch (Dec 21, 2010)

a cutie for sure! even the leaves are lovely


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Cute as a bug in a rug, as an old australian friend used to say.



My Grandma used to say that also. Must be universal!

It is wonderfully wildly cute. I like yours better, Peter.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2011)

very interesting (and an unusual name)


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2011)

This one is amazing and compact!!!! I'd love to get one!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 11, 2011)

Excellent!

Ramon


----------

